# Going to be a long nite



## Green Hornet (Jun 2, 2006)

The guys at work say. "We are gonna have a shift party" I say cool. They say " you need to bring the pork". Nice of them to volunteer me  
Anywho. Got 3 picnics on.






Sometime in the morning I will be putting on about 40 of the Capts. ABT's.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2006)

Lookin' goooood, GH! BTW, your camera is 11 days behind... 8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 2, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Lookin' goooood, GH! BTW, your camera is 11 days behind... 8-[


The screen on the back of my old one cracked a while back soooooo........ I am "borrowing" my wifes. I have no dea how to change it.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2006)

Take a picture before you eat them.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

Getting there!



Kinda makes staying up all night worth it. ABT's going on in a lil bit


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 3, 2006)

Good lookin' grub there Hornet.

Just in passing, a slideshow would have been great showing the whole cook. :grin:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 3, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Lookin' goooood, GH! BTW, your camera is 11 days behind... 8-[



I thought GH was just real fast!




			
				Bruce B said:
			
		

> Good lookin' grub there Hornet.
> 
> Just in passing, a slideshow would have been great showing the whole cook. :grin:



Yeah, it would be neat to have this in a slideshow  8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

No way, yer trying to get me in trouble mister [-X


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 3, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> No way, yer trying to get me in trouble mister [-X









 Not us, we wouldn't do that. Trust us.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

All my lil soldiers are in a row!
If you click on all my pics really fast when I am done posting them it will be "like" a slide show. :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

Found the instructions and changed the date!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Oh baby!!  =P~  Nice pic!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Found the instructions and changed the date!


 =D>  =D>  :!: I would never have admitted having to read the destructions though... :razz:


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

Time to make the sauce



Bubble bubble bubble


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> *All my lil soldiers are in a row!*
> If you click on all my pics really fast when I am done posting them it will be "like" a slide show. :!:


Looks like one is trying to go AWOL.


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Time to make the sauce



I wonder what's in Hornets sauce?


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Green Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to go back and see that!  :grin:


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Green Hornet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will never tell!
Nuthing special at all. It is a thin Memphis style sauce I pilfered from some other site, shamelessly!


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2006)

Can't wait to see how the turn out !


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

I am going to wrap them in foil and put them into a styrofoam cooler about an hour before we go. I am gonna pull them there. I am sure "adult beverages" will be involved soooo. I may not have pics 8-[


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

whooo.whooooo 500th post!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 3, 2006)

I are a graduate! Momma's gonna be soo proud :!:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I am going to wrap them in foil and put them into a styrofoam cooler about an hour before we go. I am gonna pull them there. I am sure "adult beverages" will be involved soooo. *I may not have pics* 8-[


 :bbbat:


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2006)

It is ok to take pics.  No one will laugh or think you are nuts for taking pictures of your food. I promise. :^o


----------



## Finney (Jun 3, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> It is ok to take pics.  No one will laugh or think you are nuts for taking pictures of your food. I promise. :^o


What Cliff said.  :^o


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looks like you had a great night GH :!:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 3, 2006)

I bet them fellers at work luv ya.  Good looking grub there Hornet.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 3, 2006)

Mrs DATs thinks I am nuts for taking pixs of Q and posting them  But what does she know...?
DATsBBQ


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 3, 2006)

There are many forms of communication Dat, The problem is that your wife and my wife do not understand the language. :grin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> There are many forms of communication Dat, The problem is that your wife and my wife do not understand the language. :grin:


There is is in a nut shell, folks! My wife is finally coming around ~ I've shown her many of the pics of great looking food from this site and she now "understands".


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 3, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":bampk40i]There are many forms of communication Dat, The problem is that your wife and my wife do not understand the language. :grin:


There is is in a nut shell, folks! My wife is finally coming around ~ I've shown her many of the pics of great looking food from this site and she now "understands".   [/quote:bampk40i]
Nobody eats at my house till the pic's are snapped :!: 
My wife & daughter are used to it


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 3, 2006)

You may think she's used to it and you might think she understands, but trust me they all still think that we're a bunch of f%$#@*g idiots for taking pictures of food to post on the internet. Deep down...they do!

Furthermore, when it gets right down to it, some, not all mind you, but some, think we have absolutely lost our f&*%$%g minds to stay up all night tending our pits and actually cooking something that might take 14-20 hours to cook.
They really do!


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> You may think she's used to it and you might think she understands, but trust me they all still think that we're a bunch of f%$#@*g idiots for taking pictures of food to post on the internet. Deep down...they do!
> 
> Furthermore, when it gets right down to it, some, not all mind you, but some, think we have absolutely lost our f&*%$%g minds to stay up all night tending our pits and actually cooking something that might take 14-20 hours to cook.
> They really do!


Oh pu-leeze . . .  #-o


----------



## john pen (Jun 3, 2006)

My kids had some friends over a few weeks ago, and I had just taken a brisket of the WSM and was taking a few pics. I overheard one of her friends ask her what I was doing and my daughter told her without even thinking that I was taking pictures of our dinner; just like it was an everyday occurance in every US home....her friend had a very puzzeled look on her face....

Oh, and good looking grubb GH...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 4, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> You may think she's used to it and you might think she understands, but trust me they all still think that we're a bunch of f%$#@*g idiots for taking pictures of food to post on the internet. Deep down...they do!
> 
> Furthermore, when it gets right down to it, some, not all mind you, but some, think we have absolutely lost our f&*%$%g minds to stay up all night tending our pits and actually cooking something that might take 14-20 hours to cook.
> They really do!



But thats what makes us "special"!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Soooooo....  8-[  How'd it go?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Soooooo....  8-[  How'd it go?



???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3fqjod10]Soooooo....  8-[  How'd it go?



???????????????????????????????????????????????[/quote:3fqjod10]
Did you read this whole thread or just the last post?    GH has not reported back since he went to the "shift party".


----------



## Finney (Jun 4, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> My kids had some friends over a few weeks ago, and I had just taken a brisket of the WSM and was taking a few pics. I overheard one of her friends ask her what I was doing and *my daughter told her without even thinking that I was taking pictures of our dinner*; just like it was an everyday occurance in every US home....her friend had a very puzzeled look on her face....
> 
> Oh, and good looking grubb GH...


That's classic John.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 4, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":zd1k57ad][quote="The Joker":zd1k57ad]Soooooo....  8-[  How'd it go?



???????????????????????????????????????????????[/quote:zd1k57ad]
Did you read this whole thread or just the last post?    GH has not reported back since he went to the "shift party". [/quote:zd1k57ad]  

That was many pages ago.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 5, 2006)

It was INSANE!!!!!!!!!
The poppers were WAY too hot for almost everyone. The ones who liked them, liked them alot. :!: 
The Pork came out good. The namby-pambies that didn't like the ABTs were afraid of the bark, "It is brurnt!". Once we got passed that it magiclly disappeared  
Way too much beers and shannanigans going on for pics. 
I am writting this from Gadsden , Alabama right now, how I got here I am not too sure.  #-o There is a couple nice lil BBQ joints on the main drag and yer cub reporter will get back with yall later.


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Good to hear that you made a few converts.
While in Bama, try some 'White' sauce.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I am writting this from Gadsden , Alabama right now, how I got here I am not too sure.  #-o


 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  Glad it was a good time!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 5, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Good to hear that you made a few converts.
> While in Bama, try some 'White' sauce.


Whats dat?
We are going out to eat shortly


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 5, 2006)

I am NOT going to ask for that until I know what it is. It sounds creepy!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 5, 2006)

It's the Alabama specialty.  Chris Lilly has a joint that serves it.
It's available in many stores there.  Used to be made with raw eggs,
now mayo and vinegar are the main ingrediants.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I am NOT going to ask for that until I know what it is. It sounds creepy!


Here are a few examples:

*Alabama White BBQ Sauce*

1 cup mayonnaise
2 to 4 Tbsp cider vinegar
2 Tbsp freshly grated or prepared horseradish
2 Tbsp water
1 tsp coarse salt
1/2 tsp freshly ground black pepper
1/4 tsp cayenne pepper

Combine all of the ingredients in a bowl and whisk until smooth.
MAKE AHEAD The sauce can be refrigerated in an airtight container for up to 1 week.

*Alabama White*

1 clove garlic
1 1/2 tsp red wine vinegar
1 tsp fresh thyme
1/4 tsp cayenne
1 tsp grainy mustard
1 cup mayonnaise
coarse pepper

*Alabama White II*

1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup cider vinegar
1 Tbsp lemon juice
2 Tbsp coarse pepper
1/2 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cayenne

*Alabama White III*

3/8 cup mayonnaise
3 Tbsp honey
1 tsp salt
1 tsp pepper
2 Tbsp lemon juice
3 Tbsp white wine vinegar
Combine first four items. Gradually whisk in lemon juice and vinegar. Blend until smooth.


----------



## Finney (Jun 5, 2006)

Big Bob Gibson is probably the most famous for it.
Now that you know what it is... go order it.


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 12, 2006)

Never did find the sauce. But now that I am back I found out this made the paper. When I said it was an insane party. Well this is what happened. Glad I got outta Dodge when I did  
Home › News › Local News
Martin sergeant on paid leave after incident at PSL party

Updated at 3:44 p.m. 
June 5, 2006
STUART — A Martin County Sheriff's Office sergeant has been placed on administrative leave with pay pending an internal investigation following "an incident that occurred at a private party in PSL," sheriff's spokeswoman Lt. Jenell Atlas said Monday. 
No other details involving Sgt. Ken Nilsson were available from the sheriff's office or Port St. Lucie police, and his sheriff's personnel file was also unavailable. 


Advertisement 
"There are no public records at this time," Atlas said.
Thats all I remember...honest :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 13, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Never did find the sauce. But now that I am back I found out this made the paper. When I said it was an insane party. Well this is what happened. Glad I got outta Dodge when I did
> Home › News › Local News
> Martin sergeant on paid leave after incident at PSL party
> 
> ...



To the best of my recollection.....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 13, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":1n1htbi6]You may think she's used to it and you might think she understands, but trust me they all still think that we're a bunch of f%$#@*g idiots for taking pictures of food to post on the internet. Deep down...they do!
> 
> Furthermore, when it gets right down to it, some, not all mind you, but some, think we have absolutely lost our f&*%$%g minds to stay up all night tending our pits and actually cooking something that might take 14-20 hours to cook.
> They really do!


Bruce Buddy, Nail hit on head. My wife and stepdaughter think i have lost my fuc!&* gord for taking pics of BBQ more than i can count on my fingers and toes.  [/quote:1n1htbi6]

Count another wife that thinks I'm nuts for taking photos of Q, of course I will have her read this thread because she doesn't believe everyone on here does it.


----------



## wittdog (Jun 13, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Never did find the sauce. But now that I am back I found out this made the paper. When I said it was an insane party. Well this is what happened. Glad I got outta Dodge when I did
> Home › News › Local News
> Martin sergeant on paid leave after incident at PSL party
> 
> ...


----------



## wittdog (Jun 13, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":16s7nbp9][quote="Bryan S":16s7nbp9][quote="Bruce B":16s7nbp9]You may think she's used to it and you might think she understands, but trust me they all still think that we're a bunch of f%$#@*g idiots for taking pictures of food to post on the internet. Deep down...they do!
> 
> Furthermore, when it gets right down to it, some, not all mind you, but some, think we have absolutely lost our f&*%$%g minds to stay up all night tending our pits and actually cooking something that might take 14-20 hours to cook.
> They really do!


Bruce Buddy, Nail hit on head. My wife and stepdaughter think i have lost my fuc!&* gord for taking pics of BBQ more than i can count on my fingers and toes.  [/quote:16s7nbp9]
My wife supports the practice. When she remembers............

Count another wife that thinks I'm nuts for taking photos of Q, of course I will have her read this thread because she doesn't believe everyone on here does it.[/quote:16s7nbp9]
ditto.  my wife thinks i'm crazy.  guess we're all crazy.    

i think nick is the only one who's wife openly supports the practice.  or at least that's what he sez.   :!:[/quote:16s7nbp9]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 13, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Man's Best Friend BBQ":2q0z6ssx][quote="Bryan S":2q0z6ssx][quote="Bruce B":2q0z6ssx]You may think she's used to it and you might think she understands, but trust me they all still think that we're a bunch of f%$#@*g idiots for taking pictures of food to post on the internet. Deep down...they do!
> 
> Furthermore, when it gets right down to it, some, not all mind you, but some, think we have absolutely lost our f&*%$%g minds to stay up all night tending our pits and actually cooking something that might take 14-20 hours to cook.
> They really do!


Bruce Buddy, Nail hit on head. My wife and stepdaughter think i have lost my fuc!&* gord for taking pics of BBQ more than i can count on my fingers and toes.  [/quote:2q0z6ssx]

Count another wife that thinks I'm nuts for taking photos of Q, of course I will have her read this thread because she doesn't believe everyone on here does it.[/quote:2q0z6ssx]
ditto.  my wife thinks i'm crazy.  guess we're all crazy.    

i think nick is the only one who's wife openly supports the practice.  or at least that's what he sez.   :!:[/quote:2q0z6ssx]

Yup she does! She usually helps set the pictures up. One of my cooks our neighbor was over for dinner. She's an interior decorator and she even helped set up the pictures that night. Just tell them they can't eat until the pictures are taken.


----------

